

Just Called Mt. Gox - zoba
http://dzoba.com/just-called-mt-gox/

======
erichurkman
Blog is loading very slowly for me.

> I just called the support number on Mt Gox’s website. After a 15 minute wait
> on hold I got through to a very friendly woman who was just barely capable
> of speaking English. She took down my name (not sure why). I asked her if I
> would get my money back and she said that no one was sure. Then I asked what
> is going to happen, like, whats the plan? Whats coming next? She said she
> couldn’t comment on individual accounts, but that an announcement would be
> appearing on MtGox.com in 2 hours. (That would be 9PM Pacific March 2nd).

> I’m a little worried there may have been something lost in translation (at
> first I thought she was telling me it takes 2 hours to update MtGox.com’s
> homepage). However I pushed for clarification and she said it again that
> there would be more info on MtGox.com in 2 hours.

------
antonius
Mt.Gox Announcement (from mtgox.com) :

 _ANNOUNCEMENT REGARDING AN APPLICATION FOR COMMENCEMENT OF A PROCEDURE OF
CIVIL REHABILITATION

An overview of the situation should be published here shortly (probably on
March 3, 2014 (Japan time)).

Contact information

A call center has been established to respond to all inquiries. The call
center is planned to start on March 3, 2014. All inquiries to MtGox Co., Ltd.
should be made to the following telephone number:

Telephone number +81 3-4588-3921 Working hours Monday to Friday 10am to 5pm
(Japan time)

Please refrain from contacting the office of the supervisor/investigator._

~~~
einhverfr
Further on down the page it says,

 _Furthermore I would like to kindly ask that people refrain from asking
questions to our staff: they have been instructed not to give any response or
information. Please visit this page for further announcements and updates._

I am not sure I would I understand what an inquiry is if you can't ask any
questions.

~~~
fragsworth
It might not be clear, but that was posted well before they set up the call
center.

------
SippinLean
You...were day trading with money you needed to pay back loans?!

~~~
zoba
More like year trading. I bought in when Bitcoin was selling for $4. Yes, $4.

------
druska
Mirror: [http://pastebin.com/QNQduhrL](http://pastebin.com/QNQduhrL)

The blog seems to be down now.

~~~
dmead
why would you feel this need to mirror this?

~~~
zoba
I appreciate the mirror. It was running slow and I did get a timeout once. My
intent with the post was just to get the word out to those who hadn't called -
so any way they hear it is great.

------
alkimie2
I called them just now as well. Same outcome. All information would be given
through daily updates on the website. No email communication set up yet. My
agent was much less specific about when the site would be updated with new
information.

~~~
prawn
What's the point in spinning up a call centre if they're just going to tell
you to hit the site for the latest update?

Is it just something akin to a close-door button in an elevator that's there
to seem useful and not actually do anything?

------
pmorici
Here is a live recording of a customer calling the call center for those that
want the true experience.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HJt-
MpoTP4](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HJt-MpoTP4)

------
spajus
It's dial-a-joke, you just don't realize it yet.

------
fnordfnordfnord
There is no mention of what time she/he posted that.

EDIT: woops, yes there is (9PM Pacific March 2nd) minus two hours.

~~~
catshirt
>> _She said she couldn’t comment on individual accounts, but that an
announcement would be appearing on MtGox.com in 2 hours. (That would be 9PM
Pacific March 2nd)._

besides this quote we can also assume the event occurred sometime today
(accurate enough) since the phone line is a new service. there is also a post
date (and time on hover) in the sidebar.

------
ksec
So what is the point of setting up a Call Centre if they have no information
to shared and no help or solution provided?

~~~
aianus
Maybe it's a legal requirement in Japan for companies who've filed for
bankruptcy.

